# Trying to send a photo



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Hi! My pigeon Tigeon (Gros Grognon) is moulting impressively... he is going to have a new face soon!  How about your pigeons?

Suz.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Here is another one


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Poulette, 

Tigeon is a very handsome pidgie He'll look even better once his face feathers come in more. Thanks for posting those adorable pictures!


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Thank you Brad, I finally figured out how to send photos... how do you say in English, Better late than never?  

Suz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I can see GG will be much sought after as a mate for some fine bird 

Lovely portraits, Suz

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a gorgious hunk of bird! Thanks for sharing!

Treesa


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of a pigeon - so clear and close. The pigeon must be a natural for the camera.


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*Tigeon : "should I stay or should I go"*

This pigeon could go away but he seems to be happy with me. He was starving in the cold streets last november. I offered him shelter since then, to my own pleasure I must admit  
Suz.


----------



## pigeonsR4me (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice pictures, birds enjoying the sunshine. Last fall a pigeon walked up to me and let me pick it up. Very skinny and frail. Doing great today and yes, it has decided to stay around. Some kind of roller or roller-cross I think.

Peter


----------

